# SOMO Haunt Group Sept



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

We had an amazing time at the Haunted Forest. Their haunt is so great. We had such a wonderful experience and can't wait to see them when they are in full effect. Please come join us for another haunted trail walk through next month. See details at our FB page SOMO HAUNT GROUP.  Hope to see you all there.


----------

